
Skin in the Game by Nassim Nicholas Taleb – digested read (2018) - viburnum
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/feb/25/skin-in-the-game-by-nassim-nicholas-taleb-digested-read
======
jjcc
It can explain the behaviour of many politicians/activists/journalists today.
A lot of them are very good at presentation in public with Oscar nominees
skills but little integrity. These traits are better fit for today's (mostly)
civilzied scociaty than decades ago when activists could lose their lives if
they stick with their belief.

------
squozzer
Author's critique = 100% infantile sarcasm. I know infantile sarcasm. Read my
comments if you doubt. Then both of us will have skin in the game.

------
yesenadam
WARNING: It's a regular Guardian column, _Digested read_ \- "John Crace’s
incisive pastiches of the most popular writers, from Bridget Jones to Julian
Barnes"

Having read a couple of NNT's books (they're good stuff) I thought it was
pretty funny. Kind of. Liven up a morning train trip for a couple of minutes.
But not HN-worthy.

------
pstuart
> Donald Trump also has skin in the game. People voted for him because they
> thought he was genuine. He may have lost billions of dollars in stupid
> investments but at least it was only his own money. That’s skin in the game.

Meh. Ignoring other triggers for the Trump lovers here, but he famously stated
he prefers to play with other people's money rather than his own:
[https://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/donald-trump-other-
pe...](https://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/donald-trump-other-peoples-
money-228434)

------
sdwisely
this was a bit confusing without context.

It seems to be a (satire?) book summary. I haven't read Skin in the game.

~~~
mqrs
Same, but I knew it was satire the moment he said he can bench 200 kg.

~~~
sdwisely
ah I was confused in a different way. I scrolled straight down to the body and
missed the credit.

I briefly thought NNT was the author of a very strange critique of his own
work.

